# cancelled



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 22, 2022)

Nevermind


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

would i get to eat people?


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 22, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> would i get to eat people?


if you survive the crash, yes, you can eat the corpses


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> I mean AFTER the crash and if you survive impact, you could? By the way to you have a discord?





TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> if you survive the crash, yes, you can eat the corpses



can i survive the crash by using people as landing pads?


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 22, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> can i survive the crash by using people as landing pads?


id rather you not but I feel youll do it anyway


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> id rather you not but I feel youll do it anyway


i mean...it's that or my dracosaur just FLIES out of the plane because wings.


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 22, 2022)

alright you can use people as landing pads. by the way do you have a discord? i dont want to rp here


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> alright you can use people as landing pads. by the way do you have a discord? i dont want to rp here


yup.


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 22, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yup.


may I add you?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 22, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> may I add you?


Sekhmet#5028 i suppose.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 23, 2022)

Is it some sort of masochistic rp?
Just asking no judgement. 
Do you want this to be dark? Or lighter?


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 23, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Is it some sort of masochistic rp?
> Just asking no judgement.
> Do you want this to be dark? Or lighter?


no, its the only RP i could thik of sicne i'm into planes, i'm in no way a masochist, i'm just looking to do an RP that I can actually do and understand


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 25, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> no, its the only RP i could thik of sicne i'm into planes, i'm in no way a masochist, i'm just looking to do an RP that I can actually do and understand


Ok I was thinking It would be dark, scary and alienating "adventure". Since some of participants might be wounded without modern medicine or lost families. 

If you like planes why don't make top gun roleplay, or maybe hijackers roleplay with some people playing terrorist and some sleeper agents.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Ok I was thinking It would be dark, scary and alienating "adventure". Since some of participants might be wounded without modern medicine or lost families.
> 
> If you like planes why don't make top gun roleplay, or maybe hijackers roleplay with some people playing terrorist and some sleeper agents.


the only dark,scary and alienating one is me.>:3


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 25, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> the only dark,scary and alienating one is me.>:3


That is kinda edgy ngl.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> That is kinda edgy ngl.


not if it's true.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 25, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> not if it's true.


Then I don't want you at my plane crash XD


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 25, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Then I don't want you at my plane crash XD


good choice.>:3


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 25, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Ok I was thinking It would be dark, scary and alienating "adventure". Since some of participants might be wounded without modern medicine or lost families.
> 
> If you like planes why don't make top gun roleplay, or maybe hijackers roleplay with some people playing terrorist and some sleeper agents.


Well it is supposed to be dark. ITS A PLANE CRASH.

And i'm not doing terrorist hijacking as it has to end up in a building right?

If you want to RP, contact me on discord A Nervous Wreck#0857

i'll have to create a server then but no matter


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 26, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> And i'm not doing terrorist hijacking as it has to end up in a building right?


Not really, depends on how we handle the situation as agents on a plane


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 26, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Not really, depends on how we handle the situation as agents on a plane


do you want to do it or not? cuz i'm not doing a hijacking


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 26, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> do you want to do it or not? cuz i'm not doing a hijacking


No sorry, too much trauma in that rp.


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 26, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> No sorry, too much trauma in that rp.


and hijacking doesn't have trauma?!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 26, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> and hijacking doesn't have trauma?!


why do you seam angry?


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> why do you seam angry?


cuz you think a plane being hijacked is A-OK


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 27, 2022)

TerrainAheadPullUp said:


> cuz you think a plane being hijacked is A-OK


we would roleplay as fbi agents on that plane and we could stop hijacking
that was whole idea


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> we would roleplay as fbi agents on that plane and we could stop hijacking
> that was whole idea


fine, we can do a hijacking, but you can't be unrealistic when the hijackers take over, like 'hame hame ha'-ing the hijacker because your mike-lonely-taken-6012 or some shit
(i'm not angry i just swear alot)


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 27, 2022)

Why cancelled


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 27, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Why cancelled


someone said it wasn't "interesting" enough


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 28, 2022)

You seam angry and I am not interested now.


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jun 28, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> You seam angry and I am not interested now.


no, i'm not angry, like i said i'm perfectly calm, i just swear alot


----------

